
Ask HN: When will HN support hyperlinks in text descriptions? - bossx
Seems like such a simple thing to implement, comments already support hyperlinks but descriptions don&#x27;t? Find myself copying and pasting unnecessarily to look at fellow hacker creations.
======
brudgers
HN users can reply to their own submissions with a link when commenting or a
comment when linking. Im my experience, links in a comment tends to correlate
with driveby posts. But when something is good, I will often pull the link out
and post it as a comment.

Anyway, because meta-discussions tend to be uninteresting, feature requests
tend to be best made using the contact link at the bottom of the page.

Good luck.

